# This hell vision!!!!!



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

My gosh! When am I going to catch a break from this HELL!!!! went to the market right now and that stupid intense dream dizzy vision had me messed up! So horrific. I almost ran out of there with one of my stupid soul leaving body detachment attack. This is the worse thing that could have happened to me as an adult! So unfair!!!!!!


----------



## Nirvana (Jan 25, 2016)

lmao


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

TMS said:


> lmao


What's so funny?


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm sorry man. We must remain calm and strong even though it's easier to say, than doing it, but if we lose our hope we lose it all.

Also, if you need any help with this, feel free to pm


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

Feel the same it sucks its horrible


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

anitas said:


> Feel the same it sucks its horrible


Hey
I wrote this post July 21 2017 and let me tell you that it does get better. I no longer suffer from that vision hell. Medication has helped a ton!


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

HopingCat36 said:


> Hey
> I wrote this post July 21 2017 and let me tell you that it does get better. I no longer suffer from that vision hell. Medication has helped a ton!


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

.


----------



## Ahungerf (Apr 26, 2018)

I've had derealization for over a year from weed and booze... the bright sunlight and sky makes me feel dreamy and fearful daily!!! Went to a fair tonight and it was terrible. Tons of people, neons everywhere, people swarming around me and the sunset sky seemed so artificial and fake... does this vision issue of the sky or bright sunlight causing that dreamlike feeling go away and how????


----------



## Faith1989 (Sep 22, 2018)

What medication did you use for dp?


----------

